# Another 9 String - Ultimate Shred Machine



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2007)

Hallo.
Finally my custom 9 string is beeing build. I share some photos with you:



















It's going to be Ultimate Shred Machine for me  

Some specs
- all fourths tuning high A# to low F#
- scalloped maple fretboard - all 24 frets
- Dunlop 6000 frets
- 9 pieces neck - maple and machogany
- 3 pieces body - maple/machogany/maple - sandwitch  
- extreme easy access to higher registers
- single EMG 45 DC pickup
- no fanned frets
- transparemt poliester finish

Enjoy


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 27, 2007)

"scalloped maple fretboard - all 24 frets"

I hate you so much right now


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

this is going to be one crazy ass guitar.


----------



## metalking (Jan 27, 2007)

thats just plain sexy


----------



## b3n (Jan 27, 2007)

No fanned frets eh? What is the scale length on that monster?

Looks good BTW


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2007)

b3n said:


> No fanned frets eh? What is the scale length on that monster?
> 
> Looks good BTW



Thanks
The scale is only 23 inches. You think is much to short for low F#, but if you want extreamly quick runs or arps short scale is what you need. I have to use 0.80 for F#, but i've tried this on my friend's short scale Fender Strat and it's just fine. I also used even 0.12 tune it to high G - extremly tight, but thru all this years i discovered the short scale plus low tension strings are the best to my style of playing. I use custom ordered wound strings so the tension is just fine.
All string I'll use:
A#-007, F-009, C-012, G-016, D-024, A-032, E-044, B-060, F#-080
All strings are custom work from strings maker from my country (Poland)


----------



## Pablo (Jan 27, 2007)

23"... You have got to be kidding!!! A standard Strat is 25,5" - are you sure you didn't fuck up the metric/inch conversion? If not, I am sorry to say, but that guitar will sound like arse on anything below the usual 6-string E.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Nik (Jan 27, 2007)

Pablo said:


> 23"... You have got to be kidding!!! A standard Strat is 25,5" - are you sure you didn't fuck up the metric/inch conversion? If not, I am sorry to say, but that guitar will sound like arse on anything below the usual 6-string E.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske




The 23" scale is necessary for the extra high string to work.

I really don't see that working out too well for the low B, let alone the F# though  

In any case, congrats!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 27, 2007)

Nik said:


> The 23" scale is necessary for the extra high string to work.
> 
> I really don't see that working out too well for the low B, let alone the F# though
> 
> In any case, congrats!



one word :

Garry goodman


----------



## XEN (Jan 27, 2007)

Um... yeah, I don't get the 23" deal. I'll have high A at 30.325" when the 10 is done and if I'm not mistaken Garry has it at 32".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 27, 2007)

yipes dude, short scale o__O;;


----------



## ElRay (Jan 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> "scalloped maple fretboard - all 24 frets"


How about 5/32" stainless steel rods instead: 

http://www.tkinstruments.com/id17_m.htm#custom_stainless_steel_fret_rods

Sounds like it would be better in the long run, but not having any experience with scalloped fret boards, I have no idea.


----------



## Nik (Jan 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> one word :
> 
> Garry goodman



1. That's two words

2. I know. Gary is mentioned in almost every single 8+ string thread. If I get an Ibby or Rondo 8 I plan on getting strings from him for a high G on a 27" scale.

3. Just because you can tune to A on a 30" scale does not mean it'll sound good. As scale gets longer, tone on the higher strings gets thinner and thinner. I hate to rain on your parade, but while Garry is a great guy and he makes great strings, a shorter scale is still *preferable* in terms of playability and tone.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2007)

damn, i'd at least get a 23"-25.5" fan.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 27, 2007)

Once upon a time as a joke I plugged a short scale Strat copy at a music store. The scale was so short I could single string minor arpeggios with one hand and zero stretching. I remember saying to a co-worker "one day somebody gonna shred on one of these, and in this scale noting will stop them".


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2007)

Nik said:


> 1. That's two words
> 
> 2. I know. Gary is mentioned in almost every single 8+ string thread. If I get an Ibby or Rondo 8 I plan on getting strings from him for a high G on a 27" scale.
> 
> 3. Just because you can tune to A on a 30" scale does not mean it'll sound good. As scale gets longer, tone on the higher strings gets thinner and thinner. I hate to rain on your parade, but while Garry is a great guy and he makes great strings, a shorter scale is still *preferable* in terms of playability and tone.



Strange my high a sounds fucking killer and feels nice to play.


----------



## noodles (Jan 28, 2007)

Tuning in straight fourths? A 23" scale length for easier arpeggio work? Nine strings and 24 scalloped frets? You have me intrigued, what kind of music do you play?

Sweet looking guitar, by the way. A nine string Explorer is just beast.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 28, 2007)

Pablo said:


> 23"... You have got to be kidding!!! A standard Strat is 25,5" - are you sure you didn't fuck up the metric/inch conversion? If not, I am sorry to say, but that guitar will sound like arse on anything below the usual 6-string E.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



Sorry but you're wrong.
It's working perfect, but I was talking about junior strat almost 23" long.
The secret is tension if you know how to deal with it everything is ok, no matter at any scale.



Noodles said:


> Tuning in straight fourths? A 23" scale length for easier arpeggio work? Nine strings and 24 scalloped frets? You have me intrigued, what kind of music do you play?



And also a zero radius fingerboard.
I play shred based on arps and quick runs, so those strange things in my guitar are made for easy playing. I've tried almost everything - fanned frets, all kind of fingerboard raduis etc. - and those specs works for me the best. I never can and won't find everything in ONE guitar.


----------



## Hexer (Jan 28, 2007)

who's building this?

sounds pretty cool. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished guitar!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2007)

By the way, how thick/thin strings are you going to have ?


----------



## nikt (Jan 28, 2007)

whose making this monster??


----------



## Durero (Jan 28, 2007)

Intriguing!
Post more pics whenever you have a chance


----------



## XEN (Jan 30, 2007)

Nik said:


> Just because you can tune to A on a 30" scale does not mean it'll sound good. As scale gets longer, tone on the higher strings gets thinner and thinner. I hate to rain on your parade, but while Garry is a great guy and he makes great strings, a shorter scale is still *preferable* in terms of playability and tone.



 

Again speaking from experience I suppose?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> By the way, how thick/thin strings are you going to have ?



A# - 007
F - 009
C - 012
G - 016
D - 024
A - 032
E - 044
B - 060
F# - 080

And I'll post some pics as soon as I get them




Nik said:


> Just because you can tune to A on a 30" scale does not mean it'll sound good. As scale gets longer, tone on the higher strings gets thinner and thinner. I hate to rain on your parade, but while Garry is a great guy and he makes great strings, a shorter scale is still preferable in terms of playability and tone
> 
> 
> 
> Again speaking from experience I suppose?



As I said before the magic word is "TENSION". Few of you guys using .068 or 0.72 at 25,5 scale tune it to F#. If I use 0.80 at 23" I reach the same tension. I also was using 012 ant tune it to high G at 25,5" and it was very confortable to play, but bending was a nightmare. So every can use strings he likes and everything what you need to worry about is right tension on every string - saying right I think almost the same.


----------



## Naren (Jan 30, 2007)

That guitar looks sweet. When it's done, be sure to post lots of pics! I'd also love to see a video of you playing it since you have me very interested with the tuning, scale, scalloped frets, 9 strings, etc. I would be dubious of the low F# and B at such a short scale, but it's your guitar and, if it works for you, that's great.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


> A# - 007
> F - 009
> C - 012
> G - 016
> ...





I noticed that I and other in this thread came off a bit hard on you, this forum is turning into one of those places where everyone has the same opinion (almost). I pretty sure that you can get the right tension with those strings, it sounds correct in theory, but I want to discuss something with you, just out of curiosity;

You are talking about comfort and I cant in my mind combine a 080 string with comfort, I have a 064 at 26.5 and the tension is good for rhythm parts, but not good for tapping, bends, legatos or slides. 
If I where to make a guitar in 23" scale I would probably use it as a solo guitar and then I would like to use the B and F# strings within the scales, playing on 5-7-9-12 fret and would like to have some sloppyness so that i could do bends and tapping but of course not to much sloppyness so that i would loose tone ore get fretbuzz, but 060 at 23" might be a bit to tight for playing solo.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


> A
> As I said before the magic word is "TENSION". Few of you guys using .068 or 0.72 at 25,5 scale tune it to F#. If I use 0.80 at 23" I reach the same tension.



some of us use those strings for B standard or A standard ;p


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 30, 2007)

I like to see things that are outside of the usual standard operating procedure. Very glad to see you are going to get the guitar that suits you the best.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, that's a cool instrument. I'm with Noodles - I'll be intrigued to hear what you play on that...


----------



## Nik (Jan 30, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Again speaking from experience I suppose?




You and your established-fact-defying guitars kill me, Eric


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like a pretty nice guitar, I just think its such a short scale to be tuning that low. It may be possible to tune it with really thick strings but I'm not sure how great it'll sound.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 30, 2007)

Extreme Shred Fucking Machine!

Congrats man, it looks killer!


----------



## Drew (Jan 30, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Again speaking from experience I suppose?





Nik said:


> You and your established-fact-defying guitars kill me, Eric



Drop it, guys. This is the second thread I've seen the two of you going at this in.


----------



## Nik (Jan 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Drop it, guys. This is the second thread I've seen the two of you going at this in.



I think it could be a *very *interesting and insightful discussion if Eric would drop the pointless sarcasm and address my points in an insightful manner (although perhaps deserving a new thread). 

He has all the tools to prove me wrong, but seems to enjoy mocking me instead of backing what he says


----------



## noodles (Jan 30, 2007)

When Drew asked you to stop it, I don't think he meant after parting jabs, Nik.


----------



## XEN (Jan 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Hallo.
> Finally my custom 9 string is beeing build. I share some photos with you:
> 
> It's going to be Ultimate Shred Machine for me
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing the guitar fully built. I know you'll be VERY happy with it man! We need more ERGs in this world!!!

It is always exciting to see someone realize a dream and see what they've imagined come to life. There's really nothing more awesome than that! If you can imagine it, you can make it happen! 



> Genesis 11:6 "And the LORD said, Behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do: and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do."


----------



## Apophis (Jan 31, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I noticed that I and other in this thread came off a bit hard on you, this forum is turning into one of those places where everyone has the same opinion (almost). I pretty sure that you can get the right tension with those strings, it sounds correct in theory, but I want to discuss something with you, just out of curiosity;
> 
> You are talking about comfort and I cant in my mind combine a 080 string with comfort, I have a 064 at 26.5 and the tension is good for rhythm parts, but not good for tapping, bends, legatos or slides.
> If I where to make a guitar in 23" scale I would probably use it as a solo guitar and then I would like to use the B and F# strings within the scales, playing on 5-7-9-12 fret and would like to have some sloppyness so that i could do bends and tapping but of course not to much sloppyness so that i would loose tone ore get fretbuzz, but 060 at 23" might be a bit to tight for playing solo.



The main reason I'm going to use those 0.60 for B and 0.80 for low F# is the tension. Every string on my guitar will be almost the same tension, about 11 LBS from 10,4 LBS - high A# to 12,1 - low F#. I've tried many many gauges thru 3 past years from 0.56 up to even .100 at every scale I could (from 20" junior Squier, 23" junior Fender, standard 25,5" guitars, 27"-28" custom baritones to 30" 6 string short scale basses. 
I'm shredder so I want a solo guitar as you mention, but with so much extended scale I had to find perfect ballance between scale and gauge.
Those strings I choose are not only perfect in theory. They're perfecy in real world. I can't stand tight high strings with sloppy bottom or tight bottom with sloppy hights. Thru those years I was planing and trying every aspect of this extreme 9 string so believe me or not it will be just perfect. So this 060 isn't to tight or even to sloppy, it's just ok. Almost a year I've play shred using 0.68 and tune it to standard E and 012 as high F - that was really tight almost 36 LBS per string. I was happy with that, but I've changed everything to those gauges I've mention.  



Ancestor said:


> I like to see things that are outside of the usual standard operating procedure. Very glad to see you are going to get the guitar that suits you the best.



Thanks.  



Metal Ken said:


> some of us use those strings for B standard or A standard ;p



Of course it's a matter of personal taste  



urklvt said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the guitar fully built. I know you'll be VERY happy with it man! We need more ERGs in this world!!!
> 
> It is always exciting to see someone realize a dream and see what they've imagined come to life. There's really nothing more awesome than that! If you can imagine it, you can make it happen!



Thanks really. I'm big fan of ERG since I remember. My first guitar was the six string classical guitar, but few monts later I discovered russian 7 string accoustic/classsic guitars and I fall in love. And I never drop 7 string from that moment.


----------



## Durero (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pics Apophis.

You've obviously done years of research & experimentation to find the dimensions and string gages that suit you best - looking forward to seeing & hearing what you do with that fascinating design.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2007)

Durero said:


> Can't wait to see more pics Apophis.
> 
> You've obviously done years of research & experimentation to find the dimensions and string gages that suit you best - looking forward to seeing & hearing what you do with that fascinating design.



Thanks 
I will for sure...
I post more pics soon


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Hallo.
> Finally my custom 9 string is beeing build. I share some photos with you:
> 
> 
> ...



 Wow. That is going to look badass. Nice job so far, that looks awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2007)

Hallo again
Next three pics
Enjoy


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 16, 2007)

That thing is going to be *insane*!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks absolutely badass!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that 9 pieces of wood ?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Is that 9 pieces of wood ?



Yes it is  
And the body will be also 3 piecez sandwich - maple-mahogany-maple


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2007)

Yaga waga!!!! This thing's going to rock!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2007)

How much does that thing cost ?


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the headstock! looks great!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2007)

is it moser costum that uses that kind of headstock ???


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> How much does that thing cost ?



You will nevr believe if I tell you  Not some much as you think, less than the new 8 string Ibanez  



Desecrated said:


> is it moser costum that uses that kind of headstock ???



It's not Neal Moser headstock, it is some kind of Ken Lawrence Explorer headstock


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 18, 2007)

Apophis said:


> You will nevr believe if I tell you  Not some much as you think, less than the new 8 string Ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Neal Moser headstock, it is some kind of Ken Lawrence Explorer headstock



for the record, I hate you 
I love scalloped fretboards.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

WOAH! That thing is turning out great! It looks badass.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 3, 2007)

Good to see the scalloping is one the "milder" side. I was scareed to open this at first, thinking I'd see another "scallopwned" monster. I am also very intriqued by your scale choice. However, I for one believe it will work. One thing that bugs me about 5 and 6 string basses is they tend to be longer (for the B) when I'd rather add higher strings to the standard 4 string tunning (high C for 5, high C and F for a 6), which work much better on a shorter scale. Plus, I like the feel of shorter instruments (esp. in first position).


----------



## Nik (Mar 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> WOAH! That thing is turning out great! It looks badass.



Seconded  

This is certainly one of the weirder (in a very cool sort of way) extended-range instruments I've seen.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2007)

Next two photos  









Almost done, at least


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 6, 2007)

where the hell did you get that emg?!?!?!


----------



## Adam (Mar 6, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> where the hell did you get that emg?!?!?!



Looks like a EMG 45DC if Im not mistaken.

Holy crap I know its a 9 string but with that scale length it looks like a kids guitar Awesome axe none the less


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes it's a EMG 45 DC.
There is olny Volume, the second one is EMG Expander - I forgot to tell


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, that short scale reminds me of the mini-strats...


----------



## Adam (Mar 6, 2007)

One question though, if its the ultimate shred machine how come you didnt include a neck p/u? Im only asking because a high A can get very shrill in the higher registers.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2007)

Adam said:


> One question though, if its the ultimate shred machine how come you didnt include a neck p/u? Im only asking because a high A can get very shrill in the higher registers.



Simply because I don't like the sound of neck pickup. I've got guitars with neck pu and never use it.
And also I'm thinking about adding also high C and exclude the low F# in future.


----------



## nikt (Mar 6, 2007)

IMO there is no fucking way this going to stay in tune with that scale lenght


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2007)

nikt said:


> IMO there is no fucking way this going to stay in tune with that scale lenght



So try short scale Fenders and Squiers, they're shorter than mine and stays in tune.


----------



## nikt (Mar 6, 2007)

but they don't have 9strings. I had 9string guitar and I had big problems with tunning it.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2007)

nikt said:


> but they don't have 9strings. I had 9string guitar and I had big problems with tunning it.



Maybe.
But I've tried everything (tuning and all strings) at 6 string short Fender and it was ok, maybe at 9 string there will be some problems, but with good strings I doubt, but I will know soon


----------



## zea7 (Mar 15, 2007)

Should be fine for the fixed bridge tho...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2007)

I say like this.
Build it with a fixed bridge (without adding paint) and see if it stays in tune. If it doesn't it should be pretty easy to get individual briges and then painting it.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I say like this.
> Build it with a fixed bridge (without adding paint) and see if it stays in tune. If it doesn't it should be pretty easy to get individual briges and then painting it.



I think so too 
There's going to be only transparent polyester coat


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 16, 2007)

congrats man that thing looks like an absolute monster


----------



## Shawn (Mar 16, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Hallo.
> Finally my custom 9 string is beeing build. I share some photos with you:


That looks killer! Nice work so far.


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Maybe.
> But I've tried everything (tuning and all strings) at 6 string short Fender and it was ok, maybe at 9 string there will be some problems, but with good strings I doubt, but I will know soon



 It certainly sounds like you did your homework.  Good luck dude, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 18, 2007)

Me too.
Only one week to wait and it'll be ready.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Nice, we can't wait, you either!


----------



## Naren (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of this (and hopefully hearing recordings or videos of how it sounds).


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 19, 2007)

videos would be super nice.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> videos would be super nice.



You will see videos


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2007)

Apophis said:


> You will see videos



can I hug you ?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> can I hug you ?



+1


----------



## Cool711 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can the designer do fanned fret instruments as well?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2007)

The guitar is finished.
There are some pics - strings are from 007 to 080.
I will have it next week - shipping  
Enjoy


----------



## Jarrett (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Durero (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations!
Looking forward to hearing some clips.


----------



## Nik (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats man, that looks awesome!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice guitar there - cant wait to see or hear it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2007)

No color ???
Not even oil ?


----------



## cvinos (Mar 31, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 31, 2007)

I seriously cannot wait to see videos of you playing that.

I really hope it stays in tune for you, that thing is too cool to end up useless


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn that's crazy looking.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty badass. Small-looking, but hey, it's not the size that counts, right?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 4, 2007)

Apophis said:


> The guitar is finished.
> There are some pics - strings are from 007 to 080.
> I will have it next week - shipping
> Enjoy



  Holly shit! it's amazing, congrats Apophis!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2007)

We decided to do some mods.
We add body and head beautyfull top.


----------



## Tzoni (Apr 5, 2007)

This is totally not my thing, but I really hope you are happy with it!


----------



## Arivergandez (Apr 19, 2007)

SO??? How did the guitar turn out?! Any audio/video clips? Does it stay in tune?

Hope it all worked out dude.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 19, 2007)

I had the guitar at home only one day before we decided to add top and headstock cap. But there was everything all right, and the tuning was stable. But I'll have it again next week, so I do more tests and some video too. We also decidet to change a shape a bit, because with those 9 strings and explorer shape the upper horn was to big and not really comfortable to play. I'll post new pics with mods soon.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 19, 2007)

Make it more looking like a kelly


----------

